# Husband's infidelity



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm new to the site and contemplating divorce because of my husbands mother and sister. I'm tired of being treated like their stepping stone to use and get what they want. Their lies are disgusting and the covering up they do for a friend who did something that most would be in prison for but he's not because they have money and use it to get away with whatever they want. My husband treats me like **** when they are around which he doesn't do when they aren't. I'm just tired of trying with someone who obviously has no regard for me.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Have you had a serious conversation with your husband about this? Not just complaining or arguing, but sitting down and calmly telling him how it's affecting you and your marriage, and making sure he understands the seriousness. 

If he won't cut them out of his life or seriously limit their presence, then divorce may be the best option for you.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Need Advice 86 said:


> I'm new to the site and contemplating divorce because of my husbands mother and sister. I'm tired of being treated like their stepping stone to use and get what they want. Their lies are disgusting and the covering up they do for a friend who did something that most would be in prison for but he's not because they have money and use it to get away with whatever they want. My husband treats me like **** when they are around which he doesn't do when they aren't. I'm just tired of trying with someone who obviously has no regard for me.


If he won't cut the apron strings, you may have to cut him out. 

That's so unfortunate.


----------



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

My husband's friend raped and impregnated me and his family backs him up when I'm the one who has to live with the pain.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

WOW -- what does your H have to say about all this? Did you bring him up on charges?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am very sorry. 
What does your husband say? What did the police say? 
It's irrelevant what the rapist's family say, it's what your husband and the rest of your family say that matters. I hope they are being supportive. 
How pregnant are you?


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you reported all this to authorities? Do they believe you that your pregnancy is from his friend?

Is he accusing you of cheating on him?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Why is this thread entitled "Husband's infidelity" ?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> Why is this thread entitled "Husband's infidelity" ?


Yes I wondered that.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Need Advice 86 said:


> My husband's friend raped and impregnated me and his family backs him up when I'm the one who has to live with the pain.


What about your family? Your friends? Your husband? Who's on your side in this equation?

Sorry, but I have no sympathy for rape apologists. If your husband and his family are one of them, I'd tell you to drop them immediately. And judging by the title of this thread, if this was done on top of an offense committed by your husband, even more so throw his a** to the curb.


----------



## NorthernGuard (Jul 29, 2021)

Need Advice 86 said:


> I'm new to the site and contemplating divorce because of my husbands mother and sister. I'm tired of being treated like their stepping stone to use and get what they want. Their lies are disgusting and the covering up they do for a friend who did something that most would be in prison for but he's not because they have money and use it to get away with whatever they want. My husband treats me like **** when they are around which he doesn't do when they aren't. I'm just tired of trying with someone who obviously has no regard for me.


I'm so sorry for what happened to you and what you're going through OP. Are you getting any support in real life? In your other post you state that your husband's friend raped and impregnated you. Did you call police and did they file charges? You say here that your husband is mean to you when his family is around. Why is that? Does he not believe you that it was rape? Is your husband and his family siding with and supporting your rapist? Your two posts are a little confusing and we could offer better advice and support if you're able to clarify the situation more, please.


----------



## NorthernGuard (Jul 29, 2021)

Also, your other post is titled "Husband's infidelity" but that isn't what your post is about and there's no mention of that? And I'm reading it that your husband's family is supporting your rapist over you?!?! 

Perhaps a mod can merge your two posts to make things more cohesive?


----------



## Blair A. Anderson (Nov 2, 2021)

Who does divorce affect the most?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Need Advice 86 said:


> My husband's friend raped and impregnated me and his family backs him up when I'm the one who has to live with the pain.


Her other post.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Blair A. Anderson said:


> Who does divorce affect the most?


Everyone.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Need Advice 86 said:


> My husband's friend raped and impregnated me and his family backs him up when I'm the one who has to live with the pain.


Is this the crime being covered up that you mentioned in your other post.? You need to go to the police, not the internet.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Need Advice 86

I merged your other thread into this one. You will get better support with only one thread on a topic.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Need Advice 86 said:


> My husband's friend raped and impregnated me and his family backs him up when I'm the one who has to live with the pain.


Do you mean that his family backs up the guy who raped you? Or do they back up your husband?

Do you have any friends or family who can help you through all this, perhaps someone you can talk to?

It sounds like you are thinking of getting a divorce? Have you made any steps to get it started?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Blair A. Anderson said:


> Who does divorce affect the most?


Who does rape affect the most?


----------



## billyroberts (10 mo ago)

i hope everything will be allright


----------

